

2-Phase Immersion Cooling Concept for 64 Xeon Phi: 64 Teraflops in a 3U Case - nkurz
http://www.allied-control.com/immersion-cooling/xeon-phi-immersion-cooling-concept

======
nkurz
These aren't for sale yet (and not necessarily even possible) but would make a
great use case for immersion cooling. Intel is currently offering selling the
passively cooled 8GB 1-TeraFlop Xeon Phi 31S1P for $125 for purchases of 10 or
more ($175 for one):

[https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/special-
promotion-...](https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/special-promotion-
intel-xeon-phi-coprocessor-31s1p)

Additional technical discussion of the 2-phase immersion cooling approach is
here:

[https://www.linkedin.com/groups/Could-64-Teraflops-Xeon-
Phi-...](https://www.linkedin.com/groups/Could-64-Teraflops-Xeon-
Phi-2265768.S.229375666)

